# P&O Free Fuel



## Wooie1958 (May 12, 2019)

It`s back folks, P&O Free Fuel offer      P&O Ferries - UK

Promo code *Q2FUEL19*, book before the 5th June and sail before 15th July.

Enter code when booking then follow instruction in the resulting emails to get £10 per single trip or £20 per return trip credited back into the account you paid with.

It takes approx 10 working days ( 2 weeks ) for it to happen and not overnight like some people want and expect, you have to follow the procedure in the emails.

Good luck    :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 12, 2019)

Just got the refund this morning into the bank, it`s taken a while but we got there in the end    :dance:

The promo company running it had a problem with all the refunds being rejected by their bank   ..................................    allegedly      :rolleyes2:

I replied to the last email ( my bank details ) in the sequence on the 18 - 06 - 2019 and it`s normally 3 days after that the payment arrives in your bank.


----------



## spigot (Jul 12, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Just got the refund this morning into the bank, it`s taken a while but we got there in the end    :dance:
> 
> The promo company running it had a problem with all the refunds being rejected by their bank   ..................................    allegedly      :rolleyes2:
> 
> I replied to the last email ( my bank details ) in the sequence on the 18 - 06 - 2019 and it`s normally 3 days after that the payment arrives in your bank.




Does that apply on a day trip return?, ie: Booze Cruise?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 12, 2019)

spigot said:


> Does that apply on a day trip return?, ie: Booze Cruise?



Yes it did but you had to book before the 5th June and sail before the 15th July hence my original post on the 12th May     :idea:

I`ll put a new thread up when the next one comes up again headed *P&O Free Fuel*

P.S.

There`s an offer on at the moment but it *doesn`t* include motorhomes    :sad:      Last Minute 15% Flash Sale | P&O Ferries - UK


----------

